# BLO bath: does it affect glue(s) between laminations?



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

I have just finshed a PFS with some laminations within a palm swell, and was wondering if a 12-24 hour BLO bath would affect the adhesion or other properties of the glue throughout? I use the GFlex epoxy by West systems. Or is it betterr to complete several wipe on layers of BLO?

I have completed a search and could not find a direct answer.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

far as i know and from what ive done- NO. i use wood glue and nothings come apart,

its used on plywood and nothings come apart. ive only wiped on my blo, but ive seen

that others have soaked thier slingshots in blo and nothings come apart.


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

So Imperial, you soak/bath your lams in BLO and no issues thus far?

Thank you!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Wildwood said:


> So Imperial, you soak/bath your lams in BLO and no issues thus far?
> 
> Thank you!


i dont soak, i dont need to. in the desert, the blo wipe on technique works for me.

it dries quick . just make sure when you do your lams, that all your glue is dry.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

With epoxy I don't think you'll have a problem as long as it has cured properly before you dunk it in oil.


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Great info guys, i may opt for a wipe over tecnique yet...


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I had a issue last night using epoxy.. but I didn't let it cure long enough before a 50/ 50 bath..also think the spirit softened the epoxy not the linseed..


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah, that makes sense re the spirit. This epoxy (GFlex) has had a week, so should be fine. I will deliberate tonight and action tomorrow!

I only use 100% BLO.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I soaked few slingshots plam swell attached (12h to 24h) in BLO, so far no prob at all.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I've had no problems either. I don't use solvents with my BLO.


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Thats it! I'm doin it...!!!!!!!

Thanks all.

Ill give it 10 hours, as its only a itty' bitty' thing..... 

Too small and manly for me to use.


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, test peice came out today with nil issues, thats 12 hours. Will keep it in there for longer and keep checking.


----------

